# Upcoming bid request for kitchen cabinets in Sugar Land TX



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I hope this is an acceptable thing to do…

I expect to be renovating my kitchen over the next 6 months and expect to be requesting bids for custom cabinets. The job is in Sugar Land, TX. So if you are a professional cabinet shop and would like me to contact you for a bid request, please let me know how to do that via reply or PM. I need cabinets for about 23 ft of wall and for a 6 ft island.

Recommendations are also welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Greg,

Your about a 3 hour drive for us. Maybe too far. I do a lot of jobs upwards to a couple of hours away sometimes. If I can be of any help to you just let me know.

Since your a woodworker, have you considered building the cabinets youself. You could buy your doors and drawer faces and just build the face frames, cabinet boxes and drawer boxes. Depending on your comfort level regarding building and finishing and installing, it could be a job you might look at taking on. I am certain a DIY kitchen project would give that Sawstop some exercise it would love to have  Then of course I am sure you have a full time job and other things in life going on and may not really have time to do this project as a DIY.

I believe we could help somehow so just let me know. Even if it is just with giving some advice.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Hey Greg,

I'm sure there are professional cabinet makers that might be closer to you, but if I was you, I would try to talk Jerry into going that extra hour for travel and have him give you a bid.

I've watched Jerry grow as a professional business for the past number of years and I'm impressed with his work ( even from being half way across the country from him).

Jerry;
I've done work in 13 states, so don't be afraid to reach out of your comfort zone a little LOL

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Greg, ill pm my info.

If you want to consider installing i can work you a very good deal. I can price quickly for you with a little info.
Im 6 hrs from you but have family in your town so might be a win win deal.

I have done work in sugar land before as well as lots of jobs within an hours drive from you.

JB


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I need the cabinets done by a pro for this project. Far too much for me to handle in the desired time frame and my finishing skills are not up to my standards.

If we could figure out a means of handling the door / drawer front style selection and the finish samples the travel could be limited to 1 trip to deliver the cabinets. We have hired a designer so I expect to have detailed specifications for the cabinets. I like to get all the details worked out up front. And I could handle the installation. Other than tall upper cabinets everything looks to me to be quite conventional.


----------

